# Black Frog Eggs turned Gray and Fuzzy. What is going on? Picture included



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

So yesterday I noticed 5 Black Dots in the Film Canister that I house my Vent Thumbnail Poison Dart Frogs in.

I have never had eggs before so this is very new to me.

But now I think I having problems with the eggs.

Yesterday all 5 were Dark Black and Circular when I first noticed them after work.

I transferred them to a Deli Cup today in the morning and two of them had turned from black to gray.

I just got back from work and 4 of the 5 are now gray.

One looks like Mickey Mouse (It looks like the egg got clear and has 3 gray eggs in a clear circle instead of 1 black egg).

Did the eggs go from single frogs to twins and triplets in each egg?

I have added a picture.

Please help me understand what is going on here. 

Is this normal or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Answered this in your main thread already, but I'll say it again.

Any eggs that turn milky or mold over are "bad" eggs. This is common until the parents get the hang of it.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Wouldn't they come out gray if they were unfertilized?

Yesterday all of them looked like the black one in the picture.

Is it possible that the last black one might turn gray too?

Then I would get no frogs and I would be very very sad.

I was looking forward to raising up some frogs.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

It's like the other poster said,they are bad eggs.you might get sad but give it time.If it's their first eggs,they'll get it right.You may have to give it a while before they are good.Chances are that the last egg will go bad too.This is a hobby of patience.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

So how long do you think it will be before they produce more eggs?


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

So how does the fertilization work?

Is it like humans or do the eggs get laid by the female first and then the male fertilizes them?

If so I probably took them out before the male had a chance to fertilize them.

I sure hope that is not the case.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

what is your vitamin supplement routine?


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

that Frog Guy said:


> So how does the fertilization work?
> 
> Is it like humans or do the eggs get laid by the female first and then the male fertilizes them?
> 
> ...


The male courts the female until she lays, then the male will come to the eggs and fertilize them.

I read that you should leave them in there 24-48 hours to make sure the male fertilized them.

They'll every 5-7 days.

When the female lays the eggs, they are "normal" looking, but when they are not fertilized, they "go bad"


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

whitethumb said:


> what is your vitamin supplement routine?


Repashy Calcium everyday (I switched from Rep-Cal).

I just started using Repashy SuperVite once a week on Friday instead of the Calcium.

Should I use the SuperVite more?


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Daleo said:


> The male courts the female until she lays, then the male will come to the eggs and fertilize them.
> 
> I read that you should leave them in there 24-48 hours to make sure the male fertilized them.
> 
> ...


Man, nobody told me that.

They just said that I have the option of leaving them in there or taking them out and putting them in a Pietri Dish.

My Frogs always hang out in that same film canister so I did not want them to Knock them out of the canister when jumping in or out of them so it looks like I took them out too early.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Daleo said:


> The male courts the female until she lays, then the male will come to the eggs and fertilize them.
> 
> I read that you should leave them in there 24-48 hours to make sure the male fertilized them.
> 
> ...


The eggs do have a "Goo" around them.

Does that mean they were fertilized by the male or does the goo just come out when the female lays the eggs?


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Make sure it is "Repashy Calcium PLUS" this has the Vit A in it. Vit A has shown a link with successful breeding in dart frogs.

You can also use Repashy Vit A Plus, but the Calcium Plus is an all-in-one for dart frogs


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Daleo said:


> Make sure it is "Repashy Calcium PLUS" this has the Vit A in it. Vit A has shown a link with successful breeding in dart frogs.
> 
> You can also use Repashy Vit A Plus, but the Calcium Plus is an all-in-one for dart frogs


I just checked it and it is indeed Calcium Plus with a Leopard Gecko on it.

It smells exactly like Repashy Crested Gecko Diet though.

I am worried that they gave me GCD in a Calcium Plus Can.

Has anybody else noticed this?

Is it supposed to smell like that?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Vents lay alot, like someone told me if you dint get good ones with your vents at first there will be plenty more chances. A pair I just got had two clutches in two days, but now its about 1 every week to week in a half. Also my vents preffer to lay in film canisters at 45° with water in them, usually 5 to 7 eggs. When they lay in water I just leave them. Goodluck.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

IDK what CGD smells like, but they probably have similar ingredients in different ratios.

Its a light grey powder that smells a little sweet. I'm sure they packaged it correctly.


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

that Frog Guy said:


> I just checked it and it is indeed Calcium Plus with a Leopard Gecko on it.
> 
> It smells exactly like Repashy Crested Gecko Diet though.
> 
> ...


They smell sort of similar to me, but the Calcium Plus is white. CGD isn't white, it's more orange/tan colored.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

that Frog Guy said:


> So how long do you think it will be before they produce more eggs?
> They may lay again in a few days or they may go a couple of weeks...they all seem to have their own timeframe.
> 
> So how does the fertilization work? Is it like humans or do the eggs get laid by the female first and then the male fertilizes them? If so I probably took them out before the male had a chance to fertilize them.
> ...


(>10 characters cause I typed inside the quote)


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

scoy said:


> Vents lay alot, like someone told me if you dint get good ones with your vents at first there will be plenty more chances. A pair I just got had two clutches in two days, but now its about 1 every week to week in a half. Also my vents preffer to lay in film canisters at 45° with water in them, usually 5 to 7 eggs. When they lay in water I just leave them. Goodluck.


Do all Dart Frogs lay that many eggs and that often?

It would seem like there are a million of them if that is the case.

If so why are Poison Dart Frogs so expensive?

I paid 45.00 each for my Vents.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

The darts are all different in this way too. Some only lay a very few eggs at a time (such as obligates whose tads depend on them for food), my tincs can lay anywhere between 3 and in the mid-low teens, terribilis can easily lay in the upper teens and I think I've even read over 20. I haven't been lucky enough with my terribs to see it yet though.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

No. Some will rarely lay (standard lamas) and some lay 30+ per clutch (can't remember what species)

Supply and demand. Also, think about the 2 weeks of egg care, 2-3 months of tadpole care. Getting them over the early froglet stage, and housing/ feeding them for that long. AND you want to make sure you're getting quality frogs. Keeping the lines pure, selling healthy frogs, ect.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Okay so different species lay different amounts of eggs.

But do they all lay eggs every week like others have said about Vents or does that very as well?


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

They all vary how often they lay quite a bit. The reason why vents are so cheap is for the fact that they breed like rabbits. I got my first clutch from mine around February 1st or 2nd and they laid me a third one tonight actually. The first clutch fails a lot of the time, it seems like it takes them some practice usually. I think I only had one good egg out of 7 the first time.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

that Frog Guy said:


> Do all Dart Frogs lay that many eggs and that often?
> 
> It would seem like there are a million of them if that is the case.
> 
> ...


. Dude you're going 100 MPH. You can't give the egg CPR. You will get more eggs and
many more chances for the frogs and you to get it right.


----------

